# Top 20 Dermatology CPTs



## arrana (Jun 24, 2014)

Hello,

I work for a Community Health Center. We are hiring our first ever dermatologist, who also happens to be a new doctor. My manager has asked that I find out the top 20 most common procedure codes used in a dermatology practice to help build our budget. I am hoping some of you are willing to share what the most common procedures are in your offices.

Thanks in advance for your help.

Arrana Ashton,CPC
Outer Cape Health Services
Wellfleet, MA


----------



## CatchTheWind (Jun 25, 2014)

This isn't a definitive list, and it's closer to 30 than 20, but here's what I would suggest:

11100
11101
11601
11602
11603
11621
11622
11623
11641
11642
11643
11900
12031
12032
12041
12042
12051
12052
13100
13101
13120
13121
13131
13132
13151
13152
17000
17003
17110
J3301


----------



## arrana (Jun 25, 2014)

Thank you thank you thank you!


----------

